# *NEW LOWER PRICING ON 2.0L OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS*



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM!*











*GREAT DEALS FROM THE BEST NAMES IN OEM PARTS!* 












Yes, you've read it correctly - MJM Autohaus (www.mjmautohaus.com), a long time low price leading mail order 2.0L parts provider here on the Vortex, has actually gone through our entire 2.0L parts bin and catalog on our site and lowered prices even more! Many Bosch items are priced better, as well as many gaskets, hoses, A/C components, brakes and drivetrain parts! When you thought it couldn't get any better - it's done just that - GOTTEN BETTER! MJM will continue to be a leader in MK3 and MK4 2.0L original equipment manufacturer and German manufactured maintenance and replacement parts, and will still have more part numbers with *FREE SHIPPING* to the lower 48 states than any other Volkswagen and Audi parts store in the world - *GUARANTEED!* 


Check us out any day of the week at http://www.mjmautohaus.com and let us know what you need. When your 2.0L happiness comes from your reliable MK3 ABA or you pushing an economically sound AEG or AZG MK4 2.0L, we have the deals to save you cash and to help you keep your two-point-oh-my-goodness Golf, Jetta, Cabrio or Beetle on the road. From Genuine OEM parts directly from Volkswagen of America to VAG OE suppliers like Bosch, Hella, Ruville, SKF, Beru, SACHS and more - WE'VE GOT YOUR BACK! And like all other products on our site, if you find a better price advertised online on a competitor's site, just let us know. We'll make every attempt to not only meet it, but beat it. With our GUARANTEE that we have more part numbers listed that include free shipping than any other website on the planet, we're confident that we can meet your expectations on the deal you're looking for. We also strive to see that ground orders are shipped either same day or within one business day (in most cases) and we've recently added a third full-time warehouse personnel to see that online orders are processed even more promptly than before! Listed below are some of our more popular 2.0L specials we've put together and we will be listing many other specials throughout this thread as we receive in new inventory. Prices can change (going either up or down in price) depending on the exchange rate and value of the dollar, and while we'll make every effort to keep our thread updated, always use our site as the final updated accurate price as much as possible. In the meantime, and to see our entire 2.0L part selection, click the link below to go directly to our nearly 5,000 2.0L 8V part numbers in our online store! 


* ----------> WWW.MJMAUTOHAUS.COM*


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Could you give me the prices on:
Lifters
Valves(intake and exhaust)
headgasket
valve cover gasket
valve seals and guides
Timing belt w/ tensioner
I see that this sale if for OEM and maintenance parts..would Techtonics Heavy Duty valve springs be included in this sale?
TIA


_Modified by reynolds9000 at 3:18 PM 3-28-2005_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_Could you give me the prices on:
Lifters
Valves(intake and exhaust)
headgasket
valve cover gasket
valve seals and guides
Timing belt w/ tensioner
I see that this sale if for OEM and maintenance parts..would Techtonics Heavy Duty valve springs be included in this sale?
TIA



No problem; I'm assuming you have a MK3, is that right? If so, your price would $374.95 shipped to your doorstep for for the lifters, all new exhaust and intake valves, head gasket, valve cover gasket, valve seal stems, valve guides, timing belt, timing belt tensioner and Techtonics HD Valve Springs. All components are Genuine OEM (Ina, Ruville, Victor-Reinz, Conti-Tech, etc). If you have any other questions feel free to PM us through for the forums, hit us up via AIM or YIM (www.mjmautohaus.com) or you can give us call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) at your convenience between the hours of 10AM-7PM CST.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Wow.....not a bad price....


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
Ok, I'm assuming you have a MK3....
$374.95 shipped for lifters, all new exhaust and intake valves, head gasket, valve cover gasket, valve seal stems, valve guides, timing belt, timing belt tensioner, and Techtonics valve springs.
Please IM or email us if you have any other questions! Thanks!



That's not a bad price at all! Do you have a date when this sale will be over?
Thanks for the response and you'll be hearing from me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_

That's not a bad price at all! Do you have a date when this sale will be over?
Thanks for the response and you'll be hearing from me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We'll honor that price when you're ready, just let us know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
We'll honor that price when you're ready, just let us know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You'll definantly be getting my business, customer service/satisfaction is a priority for you guys and it's obvious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have to buy tires with this paycheck...next one goes to you guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sicrado (Apr 30, 2002)

i'll be hitting you up within the week.


----------



## WORK3R (Mar 2, 2005)

wat kind of clutch kits and how much and wat do they include..very interested


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WORK3R* »_wat kind of clutch kits and how much and wat do they include..very interested



We offer both SACHS (OEM) and SPEC (Performance) for your application. PM sent with some questions.


----------



## eliar11bravo (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a 2001 2.0 gls, I need..
1.timing belt
2.thermastat with o ring
3.x4 stretch bolts
how much for all of this shipped to tampa FL 33615?


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (eliar11bravo)*

hey....m.j.m. would you happen to have the intake manifold for a 2.0 the metal for a 02...and a valve cover also? if so would you mind sendingme a price please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
thanks
~jason


----------



## 2000 2.0 (Mar 6, 2005)

how about a set of r/c/r/c oem hella tails


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (eliar11bravo)*

**OEM TIMING BELT "PLUS" KIT WITH WATER PUMP AND T-STAT WITH OPTION FOR STRETCH BOLTS**


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

thanks.....its ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eliar11bravo (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_To the last two posters: Do not have either of those items.
$49.95 shipped for the timing belt and thermostat with o-ring. Do not have the stretch bolts.

thank you!


----------



## crm98 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

I don't go anywhere else. These guys have the best prices hands down... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

*GREAT FOR BOTH MK3 AND MK4 - THESE TT CONTROL ARM BUSHING KITS MAKES A HUGE DIFFERENCE!

MEYLE HEAVY DUTY LCA BUSHING KITS - $44.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO!*

​


----------



## nexpert (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Hey - could you give me a price for:
1. Knock sensor
2. Speed sensor
It's a 97 2.0
Thanks!


----------



## tanjetta98 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

new flywheel bolts and pressure plate bolts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

*MK3 2.0L - OEM HEAD BOLT SET - $19.95 - CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO!*

​


----------



## evandude (Sep 15, 2004)

how much for an accessory belt tensioner? (mk3 2.0)
thanks!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crm98* »_I don't go anywhere else. These guys have the best prices hands down... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for noticing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *nexpert* »_Hey - could you give me a price for:
1. Knock sensor
2. Speed sensor
It's a 97 2.0
Thanks!

$94.95 shipped to your door for both (Bosch OEM brand).


_Quote, originally posted by *evandude* »_how much for an accessory belt tensioner? (mk3 2.0)
thanks!

$44.95 with free shipping as seen HERE on our site.


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

would you happen to have a cam changing gasket it, and intake gaskets?


----------



## sideshowbob (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

catalytic converter for mk4 2.0 gti (oem)


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

I know this thread has been out for a while, but is the sale still going on? I need to know the prices for a valve cover gasket, complete set of intake manifold gaskets (one between upper and lower manifold and lower manifold to the head), exhaust manifold gasket (manifold to the head), and where the downpipe connects to the exhaust manifold. All this for a mkIV 2.0


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sideshowbob* »_catalytic converter for mk4 2.0 gti (oem)

$274.95 for a new OEM MK4 2.0L cat.

_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_I know this thread has been out for a while, but is the sale still going on? I need to know the prices for a valve cover gasket, complete set of intake manifold gaskets (one between upper and lower manifold and lower manifold to the head), exhaust manifold gasket (manifold to the head), and where the downpipe connects to the exhaust manifold. All this for a mkIV 2.0

$39.95 for all the gaskets above.


----------



## sideshowbob (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

thanks for the info


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (sideshowbob)*

*OEM (VDO) FUEL PUMP IN 11MM FOR MK4 2.0L - $164.95 - CLICK PIC TO BUY OR FOR INFO!*


​


----------



## armyjetta (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

how much for a mkiv ecm with cruise control


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (armyjetta)*

*IN STOCK - GENUINE OEM TRANSMISSION PAN GASKET FOR AUTO TRANS APPLICATIONS - $7.50!*


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

I also need two more parts, mkIV AEG breather assembly and gasket.


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

what are your prices on rod bearings if the special is still going?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (PeterMan)*

*OEM (HELLA) EGR VACUUM SOLENOID FOR SELECT 2.0L - $44.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...283A_EGR_Vacuum_Solenoid_OEM&products_id=3876


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (gltuner)*

What about an Idle Stabilizer Valve for 1995 OBDI 2.0??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (R32DubGirl)*

*SET OF 2 OEM (ATE) ABS WHEEL SENSORS - $94.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

really isn't much of a sale anymore at this point guy.
Its like 5 months old...isn't it just like, "regular pricing" at this point?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMan* »_what are your prices on rod bearings if the special is still going?

$39.95 for the rod bearing set.


_Quote, originally posted by *R32DubGirl* »_What about an Idle Stabilizer Valve for 1995 OBDI 2.0??
Thanks in advance.

$139.95 with free shipping.


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_really isn't much of a sale anymore at this point guy.
Its like 5 months old...isn't it just like, "regular pricing" at this point?

We wholesale OE parts to the public (and even put them on sale at times). The sale is still good. Did you actually need pricing on something?


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
The sale is still good. Did you actually need pricing on something?

I have a 9a crank that is going to be .020 under cut
need main bering for that!
and rod bearing for the regular dia.
TIA
Jp.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MKIII-JP)*

*MK4 "BASIC" TIMING BELT KIT - OEM TIMING BELT WITH TENSIONER - $64.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING!*

​


----------



## deezl dub (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Need a price a MAF for a '95 Jetta 2.0l. TIA


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (deezl dub)*

*BOSCH OE AIR INTAKE TEMPERATURE SENSOR - $24.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING!*

​


----------



## chasnchge (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Looking for gasoline fuel pump, weatherstrip or roof frame seal that goes over the passenger window, turn signal switch with cruise control, radio "sound system" or Monsoon model, left door and fender side trim, inside windshield mirror, passenger front fender splash shield and steering column shroud (top and bottom covers) for a 2001 Cabrio. email me <[email protected]>


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
The sale is still good. Did you actually need pricing on something?

What is this a year long sale? kinda odd IMHO, sale is usually a short span of time...


----------



## wrrnlws (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

how much for a 94 golf clutch for a buddy?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deezl dub* »_Need a price a MAF for a '95 Jetta 2.0l. TIA

$159.95 with free shipping for the up to '95 MAF's from Bosch as seen HERE on our site.


_Quote, originally posted by *wrrnlws* »_how much for a 94 golf clutch for a buddy?

The complete SACHS 2.0L 8V clutch kits are $124.95!


----------



## VAZQUEZ (May 24, 2005)

price on hoses for mk iv 2.0


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (VAZQUEZ)*

*OEM (INA) ALTERNATOR PULLEY FOR SELECT 2.0L - $49.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING!*

​


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

cap, rotor and wires shipped to 02904


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAZQUEZ* »_price on hoses for mk iv 2.0

Which hoses?


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_cap, rotor and wires shipped to 02904

PM sent with a few questions.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

*GENUINE OEM REAR MAIN SEAL - CRANK SEAL FLANGE - $34.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING!*

​


----------



## boobie817 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

i need a throttle body for a 98 2.o w/cruise. part# 037 133 064 J


----------



## boobie817 (Sep 3, 2004)

got a price on that throttle body?


----------



## 4Racing (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (boobie817)*

camshaft position sensor? for an obd2 97' golf 2.0


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (4Racing)*

*MK4 2.0L? MEYLE TIE ROD ENDS (SET OF) - $34.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING*

​


----------



## ZyRott89 (Apr 22, 2005)

any arp harware, such as main bolts?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (ZyRott89)*

*AEG 2.0L BOSCH MAF - $74.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING - CLICK THE PIC BELOW*

​


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

I need ANOTHER MAF!! i just got one 15k ago and i went bad again!! How much??


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

*WANT THE BEST BRAKE BRANDS AT WHOLESALE PRICING? CHECK OUT OUR SITE FOR THE INDUSTRY'S BEST!*


----------



## idntical (Oct 20, 2004)

Timing belt w/ tensioner (Mk4 2.0L)? Thanks.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (idntical)*



boobie817 said:


> i need a throttle body for a 98 2.o w/cruise. part# 037 133 064 J


Click your mouse HERE on our site.



4Racing said:


> camshaft position sensor? for an obd2 97' golf 2.0


PM sent with some questions.



ZyRott89 said:


> any arp harware, such as main bolts?


We are are full-on Master Warehouse Distributor for APR ----> www.mjmautohaus.com (TONS OF ARP AT GREAT PRICES!)


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_I need ANOTHER MAF!! i just got one 15k ago and i went bad again!! How much??


We have them from $74.95 with free shipping and up for 2.0L models; check our site (or the post above you!)


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

I need a complete engine rebuilt kit. Bottom end is ABA OBDII and needs all seals, berrings, and gaskets. Head is a 87 Scirrocco 16V head. All seals (including valve seals) for rebuilding and installing, with a metal head gasket. And metal exhaust manifold gasket set for the 16V.
Sound like a kit you could put together for a decent price? Shipped to 85205


----------



## ToiletMint (Aug 1, 2004)

coil for 2.0L late 96 MK3? IM me the price too.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ToiletMint)*

Bump for a reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hagphish (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Why would anyone have a problem with a sale lasting longer than expected? WTF is goin on here? Keep it goin' guys!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Hagphish)*

They are asking because they think it's a gimmick to sell parts faster even though its just cheap normal pricing.
I will take a good deal whether it's a sale, closeout, fell off the truck







.... a good deal is a good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hagphish (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Well, if that's the idea, who cares? They say they match prices, if it's cheap and they want to call it a sale, so be it.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (ToiletMint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_I need a complete engine rebuilt kit. Bottom end is ABA OBDII and needs all seals, berrings, and gaskets. Head is a 87 Scirrocco 16V head. All seals (including valve seals) for rebuilding and installing, with a metal head gasket. And metal exhaust manifold gasket set for the 16V.
Sound like a kit you could put together for a decent price? Shipped to 85205

The complete ABA block gasket set with complete 16V OEM head gasket set would be $124.95.

_Quote, originally posted by *ToiletMint* »_coil for 2.0L late 96 MK3? IM me the price too.

$54.95 for the 2.0L ignition coil.


----------



## Deadlyaura (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

intake mani for a mk3 2.0 8v, if you have it. do you guys have that online catalog up yet? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Deadlyaura)*

*-DECEMBER SALE: Bosch MK3 2.0L Ignition Wire Sets - $59.95 with free shipping - CLICK PICTURE FOR DETAILS-*


----------



## BrooklynVW (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

If this sale is still going on I need the price on a catalytic converter and the O2 sensor connected to it for a 2000 Jetta 2.0L.


----------



## dogo771 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

looking for a distributor, o2 sensor, and an engine speed sensor for my 95 2.0. can you help


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (dogo771)*

*COME ON IN AND PICK UP YOUR PARTS IN PERSON AT MJM AUTOHAUS!*​

Are you in the South or Central Texas (San Antonio-Austin) areas? If so, feel free to come in anytime during the week between 9AM to 7PM (M-F) or on Saturday (by appointment only) to save on shipping when you pick up your parts. We operate a full-on warehouse with store front in Northeast San Antonio and welcome all walk-in customers. Pick up your parts and save on shipping! Please call to make sure we have your parts in stock, though. We're literally minutes from the airport and just a downshift and acceleration away from I-35 North, 281 at 1604, and 410 at 281 or 410 at I-35!

MJM Autohaus
10740 Hillpoint #4 
San Antonio, TX 78217


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

how much for just a distributor and what kind of warranty does it come with? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bump for EXCELLENT service


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*

*SINGLE-MASS FLYWHEEL FOR MK4*

​


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

how much will a wiper motor cost me?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (94jetta~~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogo771* »_looking for a distributor, o2 sensor, and an engine speed sensor for my 95 2.0. can you help

A new distributor, Bosch O2 sensor (with connector), and speed sensor would all be $299.95 shipped to your door.


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_how much for just a distributor and what kind of warranty does it come with? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bump for EXCELLENT service

MK3 2.0L ignition distributor is $139.95 and comes with one year warranty.


_Quote, originally posted by *94jetta~~* »_how much will a wiper motor cost me?

The OEM unit is $79.95 plus $5 for shipping.


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

Does that include the linkage or just the motor?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (94jetta~~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94jetta~~* »_Does that include the linkage or just the motor?

That is just the motor.


----------



## meandub (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice prices so far! How much would a coil pack, timing belt, water pump, coolant temp sensor, and a maf run me shipped?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (IVEVRDUBN)*

*OVER 500 DIFFERENT 2.0L OE PART NUMBERS IN STOCK - AND MORE BEING ADDED DAILY!*


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi its time for me to do brakes. I have a 94 mk 3 with rotors front and rear. I was going to get new pads and rotors for the entire car. I was hoping for a slight upgrade. How much?

Also how long is it taking you to process orders? 
Thanks,
Peter


_Modified by PeterMan at 8:34 PM 2-26-2006_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (PeterMan)*








Want to build the ultimate suspension rebuild kit with our OEM bushings, mounts, struts, control arms and more? How about a complete "Package Deal" with rebuild parts and Eibach Suspension Components? Looking for great deals, free shipping and quick turnaround on Eibach? MJM Autohaus is a Master Warehouse Distributor for Eibach and believes in and stands behind their products 100%. Eibach products are created to meet the extreme requirements of racing, from the 245-mph Mulsanne straight of Le Mans to the fender-to-fender combat of the Daytona Motor Speedway. The chassis of a production vehicle is designed to be built at a minimum cost, and suited for an "average driver". We enthusiasts, however, are anything but average. We know what we want from a vehicle. We want immediate response, reduced body roll, increased stability and enhanced cornering ability. And we want the look that comes with those characteristics-a lower, more muscular, more athletic stance. The special skills of Eibach engineers are in the tuning of the individual components (springs, dampers and stabilizers) to achieve the best possible harmony between the driver, the automobile and the road. As a driver you immediately feel more direct handling and greater predictability. Nose dive under braking is reduced, as well as excessive body roll in hard cornering. In any performance driving situation, tracking stability-and driver confidence-is greatly enhanced.

Eibach production technology is recognized worldwide as leading its field, from our high-strength spring-steel alloys, our advanced CNC winding process, our high-quality corrosion protection and the legendary longevity of our components. The entire process, from initial development to final shipping, is subject to a rigid Quality Control System that is certified by the highest ISO 9001:2000 international quality standard. In fact, Eibach operates in accordance to its own, often more rigid, specifications. When you see the Eibach logo on a part, you can be sure that it is of the highest possible quality. Eibach springs have supported innumerable race and championship winners over the last two decades. In series as different as Formula 1 and NASCAR, the winning factor is often chassis setup and tuning. When everybody has comparable power, the guy who wins is the guy who can put that power to the ground-and maintain his momentum through the corners. The list of Eibach partners reads like "Who's Who" in Motor Sports: AMG, Audi, BMW, Ferrari, Ford, Honda, Lamborghini, Lola, MazdaSpeed, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Subaru, Porsche, Renault F-1, Toyota, and many, many more. Whether you're talking about F1, NASCAR, WRC, CART or Indy Car, Eibach regards Motor Sports as the ideal proving ground. The experience we gain at the highest levels of racing is directly converted into the development of the highest-grade chassis components on the planet. And the enthusiasm created by the challenges of motor sports drives us to ever-higher performance-performance that you will enjoy every time you pull out of the pits-or your own garage. We also here at MJM offer a wholesale program on Eibach, as well as all the performance suspension lines you see listed here to quality shops and resellers. If this is you, please fill out an application at www.mjmdistributing.com to get set up immediately.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Still having a sale?!!! You guys are crazy, you can't possibly make money this way.








I could use a passenger front window reg. 97 Jetta GLS.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IVEVRDUBN* »_Nice prices so far! How much would a coil pack, timing belt, water pump, coolant temp sensor, and a maf run me shipped?

Your profile says 99'. Is that MK3 or MK4?










_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMan* »_Hi its time for me to do brakes. I have a 94 mk 3 with rotors front and rear. I was going to get new pads and rotors for the entire car. I was hoping for a slight upgrade. How much?

Also how long is it taking you to process orders? 
Thanks,
Peter


We have a few different kits ----> HERE and I also sent an PM with a few questions. We process orders same day.


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Still having a sale?!!! You guys are crazy, you can't possibly make money this way.








I could use a passenger front window reg. 97 Jetta GLS.

Trust me, we aren't making any money.
The front passenger's front window regulator would be $44.95 shipped to your door.


----------



## mazine16 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Hey could you give me a quote on the oem GLI MK4 rear lower bumper. Not the bumper itself, but the attachment of the rear lower bumper where the exhaust hole is. Thanks.


----------



## mazine16 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Also how much is a euroswitch, I know ebay sells them for $25 shipped. Is yours cheaper? And how much are fog lights, the whole kit? One more last thing, how much are the GLI MK4 side skirts. Let me know.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Paypal??? Rush shipping available???


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

so what is your website?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Did my order go through??? Any idea when it will arive?


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (ABF Jeff)*

bump for amazing customer service, are you selling mk3 parts and such and when will your catalog be able to view i would like to see what your selling.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (98golfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98golfGTI* »_bump for amazing customer service, are you selling mk3 parts and such and when will your catalog be able to view i would like to see what your selling.

New catalog should have already been up, but due to some personnel changes, we were set back another few months.
And yes, we offer tons of MK3 parts.


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! ([email protected])*

whats your website then?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (98golfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98golfGTI* »_whats your website then?

http://www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

it dosent let me view your catalog on that website


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (98golfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98golfGTI* »_it dosent let me view your catalog on that website

I hope that is an early April Fool's joke. You're not serious, right?


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
I hope that is an early April Fool's joke. You're not serious, right?









i seriously cant do anything on your site


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

ok under construstion i get it just w/e man nvm i just wont order anything


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Do you guys sell interior parts too?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (PeterMan)*

*QUALITY AFTERMARKET AIR BAG CLOCK SPRING - $199.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING!*

​


----------



## VeeDubwalter (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

I couldn't get on the catalog but I was wondering what kind of price I could get on a 270 cam, heavy duty valve springs, and a chip for a 96 jetta (2.0l). I don't exactly know what you all carry but I was looking to get a badgeless grill too. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (VeeDubwalter)*

how about a 92 8V Digifant ISV? Any chance you can get one of those?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMan* »_what are your prices on rod bearings if the special is still going?

Sure, we sell of it. Yes, we do. PM us with what you're looking for.



_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubwalter* »_I couldn't get on the catalog but I was wondering what kind of price I could get on a 270 cam, heavy duty valve springs, and a chip for a 96 jetta (2.0l). I don't exactly know what you all carry but I was looking to get a badgeless grill too. Let me know. Thanks.

PM sent with a few questions.

_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_how about a 92 8V Digifant ISV? Any chance you can get one of those?



No problem ---> www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## K2Golf2.0 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Looking for an OEM Clutch for an 8v.
LMK,
Thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (K2Golf1.8)*

*FRONT AFTERMARKET DOOR HANDLES WITH LOCKS (SET OF 2) - $49.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING!*

​


----------



## AFromCT (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

Could not be any more pleased with my purchase from you guys. Simple paypal payment, a couple Vortex IMs, a delivery e-mail and BAM! It was at my door the next day.
Thanks to all of you guys at MJM down there in the big state.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (DubberFromCT)*

*CONTROL ARM KITS WITH POLY BUSHINGS PRESSED FOR MK3 - $139.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING!*

​


----------



## marco2.0 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

price for an obd1 catalitic converter


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (marco2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K2Golf1.8* »_Looking for an OEM Clutch for an 8v.
LMK,
Thanks

The SACHS OEM clutches for the MK3s are $124.95 


_Quote, originally posted by *DubberFromCT* »_Could not be any more pleased with my purchase from you guys. Simple paypal payment, a couple Vortex IMs, a delivery e-mail and BAM! It was at my door the next day.
Thanks to all of you guys at MJM down there in the big state.









Thanks, buddy! We're here busting our tails to take care of you guys. 


_Quote, originally posted by *marco2.0* »_price for an obd1 catalitic converter

$144.95 shipped to your door.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

The life long sale lol. I know a furniture store, always has a sale sign too. LoL.


----------



## tauntedmonster (Feb 6, 2006)

How about a price on OEM Plugs, Wires, Distributor cap and rotor?
For an OBDI 2.0


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (tauntedmonster)*

*DOING A BRAKE UPGRADE WITH HAWK PERFORMANCE PADS? ASK US FOR THE "VORTEX DEAL" ON HAWK!*


----------



## huskylord (Nov 20, 2005)

Price for a timing belt kit 97 Jetta with water pump(including houseing) and timing belt tensioner tool
and 
PCV valve cover with grommet


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (huskylord)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tauntedmonster* »_How about a price on OEM Plugs, Wires, Distributor cap and rotor?
For an OBDI 2.0

How about $99.95 for all of the above? Shipping would be $10 to Minnesota - all Bosch goodness

Give us a ring at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) if you need to place an order. It can ship same say.


_Quote, originally posted by *huskylord* »_Price for a timing belt kit 97 Jetta with water pump(including houseing) and timing belt tensioner tool
and 
PCV valve cover with grommet

PM sent with some questions.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*











_Modified by Kameirocco at 5:44 AM 6-1-2006_


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Do you have/$ (for 2.0 mk4): Steel brake lines, front brake caliper, brake fluid? thanks!


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Price for a pair of rear brake calipers for a Mk IV 2.0 and a G60 flywheel/VR6 clutch package shipped to zip 14527?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_Do you have/$ (for 2.0 mk4): Steel brake lines, front brake caliper, brake fluid? thanks!



A set of _*NEUSPEED*_ Stainless Lines, a set of front brake calipers with can of ATE Brake Fluid would all be $249.95 shipped to your door. Also, for those of you that might be needing just front stainless lines (and not the entire set), MJM is a proud distributor of StopTech Stainless Steel lines, too. Please note that there is a $60 core (each) on the calipers, but that we do have new calipers (without core) available, too. PM us here through the site if we can help.


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_Price for a pair of rear brake calipers for a Mk IV 2.0 and a G60 flywheel/VR6 clutch package shipped to zip 14527?



The SACHS VR6/G60 Clutch and Flywheel with both left and right calipers would all be $549.95 with free shipping ($75 core charge on the rear calipers).


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (PeterMan)*

Looking to do timing belt/water pump dodah soon...'96 2.0L (I have "stud kit" installed on TB tensioner already). Here's what I'm looking to replace:
timing belt/tensioner, serp belt/tensioner roller, power steering belt, water pump (just pump and gasket not the housing, I used antisieze on the pump bolts so none should snap off this time around) Please shoot me a total price, shipped to 95014. Thanks!. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_Looking to do timing belt/water pump dodah soon...'96 2.0L (I have "stud kit" installed on TB tensioner already). Here's what I'm looking to replace:
timing belt/tensioner, serp belt/tensioner roller, power steering belt, water pump (just pump and gasket not the housing, I used antisieze on the pump bolts so none should snap off this time around) Please shoot me a total price, shipped to 95014. Thanks!. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The timing belt, tensioner, serpentine belt, tensioner roller, power steering belt, and water pump would all be $74.95 plus $10 for shipping.
Give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) to place an order.


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

sent im about a fpr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MetroBrian (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (94jetta~~)*

Ok i need a bunch of stuff SO here goes All for a 97 MKIII 2.0
Brembo or Ate Rotors
Mintex Red box pads
D.O.T. SS braided brake hoses
TRW tie rods (L&R)
TRW steering rack bushing?
Steering rack boots
Front sway bar links and bushings
if you carry camber bolts those too
Seperate price for each item below please
Ignition coil
Distributor
28mm rear sway bar
Front strut bar
rear strut bar
front lower strut bar
shifter rebuild kits?
short shifter
Brian


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

**OEM TIMING BELT "PLUS" KIT WITH WATER PUMP AND T-STAT WITH OPTION FOR STRETCH BOLTS**


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (PeterMan)*

I just want to give two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for MJM. Excellent people to deal with and my products were shipped ULTRAFAST!
P.S.
Thanks for the suspension


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

Here's one for you... 1.8L 16V full bottom end seal, bearing, and ring kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Sent you in IM...


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Here's one for you... 1.8L 16V full bottom end seal, bearing, and ring kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The bottom end gasket set, main bearing set, rod bearing set, and piston ring set would all be $124.95 plus $5 for shipping!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
The bottom end gasket set, main bearing set, rod bearing set, and piston ring set would all be $124.95 plus $5 for shipping! 


You're sure that's everything?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_You're sure that's everything?
















One of these days you guys are going to realize that MJM does not mess around when it comes to deals! We're here to save you coin!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

Its crazy how cheap you guys can price stuff... definitely worth my money! Paypal?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

Don't really have a year for this engine, would it be easier to have an engine code?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Don't really have a year for this engine, would it be easier to have an engine code?

Give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) and ask for a dude named Kelly. Yes, he has a woman's name, but he's dude. 

Talk to him, he's the parts expert; he'll get you squared away and taken care of.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
Give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) and ask for a dude named Kelly. Yes, he has a woman's name, but he's dude. Talk to him, he's the parts expert. He'll get you squared away and taken care of.


Oooh, kelly, sounds cute...








Good deal, man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MetroBrian (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

ok, now i need a price on a distributor shipped to 92324
Brian


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

how much for just the 2 front arm bushings from the TT/R32?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (all-starr-me)*

**GENUINE OE INNER RIGHT CV JOINT BOOT KIT - $14.95 - CLICK PICTURE BELOW FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY**


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

Thats for these ones: http://www.worldimpex.com/item...81148
right?
because I want to keep my poly in the rear and HD rubber in the front.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Thats for these ones: http://www.worldimpex.com/item...81148
right?
because I want to keep my poly in the rear and HD rubber in the front.

Oh, you want the front ones? The quote I gave you and the picture you posted is for the rears. Did you want the fronts or rears? I sent you an IM.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! ([email protected]mjm)*

bump


----------



## splinterz88 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

IM sent


----------



## splinterz88 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

IM Sent


----------



## tauntedmonster (Feb 6, 2006)

Who cares what they call it? They have super low prices, and from what I hear, great service.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for MJM


----------



## diablodub (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

you guys carry a good clutch kit for a mkIII that will soon have a turbo? whats the price? also wanted to know the price of the bolt kit for the 020 tranny. thanks


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## kilabeez0 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

hope your gasket kits dont come with as many incorrect gaskets as mine did. 2 was too many during a rebuild. look at my rebuild thread for pics of said gaskets.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i need valve seals for mk4 2.0 AZG motor


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

HOLY MESS THATS CHEAP!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i'm also lookin for a non-power passeger side mirror for my mk4 and the front strut bearings (think thats what they're called) what ever the rubber discs are that go on top of the front struts...










_Modified by the_q_jet at 3:45 PM 10-24-2006_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

and a gas cap...lost mine at h2o


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

how about an OEM MKIII ABA rear engine soft-mount???


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_HOLY MESS THATS CHEAP!

We here at MJM seem to here that a lot. It's getting kinda old!








Best deals on the web are found at http://www.mjmautohaus.com :com:

_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i'm also lookin for a non-power passeger side mirror for my mk4 and the front strut bearings (think thats what they're called) what ever the rubber discs are that go on top of the front struts...










No go on the manual mirrors, we only offer the power versions.
The strut mount/bearing kits are on the site. Check them out at http://www.mjmautohaus.com

_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_and a gas cap...lost mine at h2o

$17.50 for a genuine OE Volkwagen cap. Give us call to place your order.

_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_how about an OEM MKIII ABA rear engine soft-mount???

IM sent, Jeff!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
IM sent, Jeff!









Kelly, between you and the USRT guys, I swear I'm going to lose my house.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

do you have all the wiring for the power..cuz i'll convert!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

oh and as of this morning i now need a new or reman alternator


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_oh and as of this morning i now need a new or reman alternator

Give us a call, mate! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

You should try starting the car and then while it is running removing the negative cable on the battery, if the car dies, you need a new altenator because the car is using power from the battery.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

How much for 2 rear upper spring seats for MKIV 2.0 Jetta?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (McNeil)*

*OE STANDARD A/C AND HEATER CONTROL FOR MK4 - $69.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING!*

​


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Will you be in stock anytime soon? I have a friend who needs a new set.


----------



## sumpsfast (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Wondering if you have the bolts that screw into the 8v head and hold down the valve cover. Also if you carry any of the 6mm hex bolts that are used several places on the block.
Thanks and great prices


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (sumpsfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sumpsfast* »_Wondering if you have the bolts that screw into the 8v head and hold down the valve cover. Also if you carry any of the 6mm hex bolts that are used several places on the block.
Thanks and great prices
















Do not have, sorry.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

IM sent,


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

hey could you message me prices for a valve cover gasket, upper intake manifold gasket, and your timing belt plus kit for an mk4 jetta 8v


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

mk4 2.0 (Motor Code: AZG) piston rings and rod bearings... $$??


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_How much for 2 rear upper spring seats for MKIV 2.0 Jetta?

www.mjmautohaus.com


_Quote, originally posted by *2slowvw* »_hey could you message me prices for a valve cover gasket, upper intake manifold gasket, and your timing belt plus kit for an mk4 jetta 8v

All those items are up on the site, mate! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_mk4 2.0 (Motor Code: AZG) piston rings and rod bearings... $$??

Got them both in stock. There are a few different options, though. Give us a call.


----------



## Wolfdub (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you carry a starter for a MK3 2.0 Jetta.Whats the price???


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Umm, I dont know if its been said, but the picture for the mk3 2.0 coil is actually a mk3 vr6 coil, and a vr6 coil for 50 bucks is quite the bargain.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

Would you reccommend replacing the lifters when you add an aftermarket cam? If so would these work on an OBD2 2.0 8v, didn't see my model year in the application list. Thanks. 
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=902 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

can I get a price quote on a 270 and matching lifters for an 8V?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_Would you reccommend replacing the lifters when you add an aftermarket cam? If so would these work on an OBD2 2.0 8v, didn't see my model year in the application list. Thanks. 
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=902 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Doing lifters is never a bad idea when doing a cam.
The lifters for your car will be added here shortly.

_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_Umm, I dont know if its been said, but the picture for the mk3 2.0 coil is actually a mk3 vr6 coil, and a vr6 coil for 50 bucks is quite the bargain.



The image might be for illustrative purposes only. That said, you will receive the part you order.

If you have a MK3, you will receive a MK3 part. If you have a MK4, you will receive a MK4 part, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_can I get a price quote on a 270 and matching lifters for an 8V?

Give us a call, Jeff.


----------



## RedBeetkeon18z (Jun 18, 2006)

hi could i get a price for a 276* cam with valve springs, retainers and oem hydrolic lifters? for mk4 AEG.. thanks ah


_Modified by RedBeetkeon18z at 2:26 AM 4-5-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (RedBeetkeon18z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBeetkeon18z* »_hi could i get a price for a 276* cam with valve springs, retainers and oem hydrolic lifters? for mk4 AEG.. thanks ah

_Modified by RedBeetkeon18z at 2:26 AM 4-5-2007_

If it's shipping to Hawaii, give us a call, as there are a few different ways to ship to the island.
Thanks!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

whats the price on a 210mm Sach clutch kit to go with my Eurospec 9lb flywheel?
Price shipped would be nice 
NJ 08204


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
http://www.mjmautohaus.com

My homepage!


----------



## tauntedmonster (Feb 6, 2006)

ordered a 16v clutch kit and flywheel from you guys yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

OK, Jess, now I'm curious, how do you bump without posting?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_OK, Jess, now I'm curious, how do you bump without posting?

Very easy.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
Very easy.

It's a banner advertiser privelage, isn't it.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Price for an OEM clutch kit for Mk IV 2.0 shipped to 14527?
edit: Inlcude new bolts in that price too










_Modified by doodpod at 5:22 PM 8-21-2007_


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Do you guys carry ARP headstuds for an ABA 2.0 or can you get them? Price? Didn't see them on your site. Thanks.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We will have TONS of ARP goodies on the shelves in about 2-3 weeks. TONS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[borat]Very nice![/borat]


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*









Not OEM, but thought we'd mention it here for you 2.0L guys looking to build up your motors. We have a huge order of ARP hardware (head studs, rod and main bolts, pressure plate bolts, etc) due to arrive at our warehouse on Friday. From head stud kits to rod bolts to main studs and more! Any forced induction junkie looking to bullet-proof their ABA should not think about, but INSIST on building it up with APR's heavy duty hardware. Rid yourself of the OEM stretch stuff and do it right!
We'll be putting bottom end rebuild packages together for all ABA motors on the site in the next few weeks, but in the meantime, contact us via IM if you're looking for a specific kit containing ARP's bulletproof hardware for your 2.0L 8V! Just tell us what you want in your kit and we'll put it together for you!




_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 7:50 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_Not OEM, but thought we'd mention it here for you 2.0L guys looking to build up your motors. We have a huge order of ARP hardware (head studs, rod and main bolts, pressure plate bolts, etc) due to arrive at our warehouse on Friday. 








We'll be putting bottom end rebuild packages together for all ABA motors on the site in the next few weeks, but in the meantime, contact us via IM if you're looking for a specific kit containing ARP's bulletproof hardware for your 2.0L 8V!

I'm stoked... I've still got the PDF with all the part numbers for the bottom end "kit" I buy from you guys. Let me know if you want a copy of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (MJMSales)*

Im sent.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

IM sent.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Do you carry the Neuspeed Wheels (RS 10s?) pricing? Thanks.


----------



## RON6399 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

I have a 2004 Jetta 2.0l BBW build which has 3 o2 sensors, I'm looking for pricing for each sensor along with part #'s . One is pre cat , one on the cat I believe , and one post cat, this config is rather strange to say the least.


----------



## MK3KC (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

Got a Bosch distributor from these guys. Great communication, great buy!


----------



## caspers_dub (Jun 15, 2007)

Hopefully you get better service from their online store than you do here.....although they haven't replied to my email either.












_Modified by caspers_dub at 1:18 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## Hagphish (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (caspers_dub)*

I need a window washer pump for a 2001 AEG...no one has them locally cept for the dealership.


----------



## quimz (Jan 7, 2008)

Could anyone comment on the water pumps included in the timing belt kits?


----------



## AntiGravityHero (Sep 16, 2003)

For the sake of knowing your competition, autohausaz spanks you guys on a lot of pricing, just FYI... their interface is tons easier to use also.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (AntiGravityHero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_Do you carry the Neuspeed Wheels (RS 10s?) pricing? Thanks.

Yes. IM sent.

_Quote, originally posted by *RON6399* »_I have a 2004 Jetta 2.0l BBW build which has 3 o2 sensors, I'm looking for pricing for each sensor along with part #'s . One is pre cat , one on the cat I believe , and one post cat, this config is rather strange to say the least.

Take a look ----> HERE

_Quote, originally posted by *quimz* »_Could anyone comment on the water pumps included in the timing belt kits? 


What question did you have about them?

_Quote, originally posted by *AntiGravityHero* »_For the sake of knowing your competition, autohausaz spanks you guys on a lot of pricing, just FYI... their interface is tons easier to use also.

And for the sake of reading our policy on pricing, it clearly indicates on our site that we can usually always meet or beat a competitor's price on OEM and maintenance parts for 2.0L Golf, Jetta, or Beetle. We'd love to see a link on where another site 'spanks' us on pricing.
On the 'interface' comment, not sure what to tell you about that since we probably receive close to 100 emails a month from customers praising how user friendly, detailed, categorized, and informative our site is. And unlike a lot of our competitor's site (including the one you're referring to), we list the actual manufacturer of the item. Stating "Meyle/TRW" on a product (like the site you're referring to does) is like someone asking you what rear sway bar you're using and replying with "H&R/NEUSPEED".







They're two totally different manufacturers - it's either one or the other, not both.
Thanks for the comment, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

How about a coolant 'hose kit' either OEM or Silicone.
All coolant hoses. Even the heater hoses.
Is there a package price?
2K 2.0 AEG.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (silentdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silentdub* »_How about a coolant 'hose kit' either OEM or Silicone.
All coolant hoses. Even the heater hoses.
Is there a package price?
2K 2.0 AEG.

IM sent.


----------



## vwwolfsberg (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

How about a EVAP Leak Detection Pump for a 1999 Wolfsburg Golf?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I need a nice kit if you can price me up: OBD1 ABA
autotech 270 cam
autotech cam gear
autotech intermediate sprocket
autotech HD springs
lifters
arp head studs (standard or undercut? dunno whats the difference?)
Evolution Tuning Heat Shield 
valve stems
valve guides
headgasket set
I think thats all I need to rebuild my head and finish my aba swap!


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (BiH)*

how long does shipping usually take from Texas to PA? say a oilpump...


----------



## MikeWire (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

Just wanted to say thanks to MJM. I just ordered:
1 x Coolant/Antifreeze, 6 Litre Kit (OEM G12) (ZVW237G12.4) 
1 x Control Arm Bushings, 4-PC (TT/R32) (8N0407181B.4) 
1 x Ball Joint Set with Hardware, Pair (Both Sides) (1J0407365CMY.SET)
1 x VR6 Clutch with Eurospec G60 Flywheel Kit, 14 lbs (K7003802.ELWG60)
2 x Brake Fluid, Super Blue (1 Liter) (A4212)
1 x Cabin Filter, Fresh Air (Charcoal) (4B0819439CMY) 
1 x Serpentine Belt, With A/C (OEM) (06A260849C) 
For the comments about price, this is my first order from you guys and I chose MJM because of the lower prices, and the combo deals like the clutch kit and the ball joint set with hardware. And free shipping on a lot of that to boot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And, I like the interface. As a web designer (part time) it's pretty much idiot proof and I like the pretty picktars







. 
The shopping cart even remembered what I had put in it when at work, so when I was at home all I had to do was finish up and check out.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MikeWire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_Price for an OEM clutch kit for Mk IV 2.0 shipped to 14527?
edit: Inlcude new bolts in that price too








_Modified by doodpod at 5:22 PM 8-21-2007_

The SACHS OEM clutches are up on our site at http://www.mjmautohaus.com
Shipping is calculated on our site dependent upon how fast you want it there.

_Quote, originally posted by *noskeh* »_Do you guys carry ARP headstuds for an ABA 2.0 or can you get them? Price? Didn't see them on your site. Thanks.

They're in stock and now up on the site.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwwolfsberg* »_How about a EVAP Leak Detection Pump for a 1999 Wolfsburg Golf?

IM sent.

_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_I need a nice kit if you can price me up: OBD1 ABA
autotech 270 cam
autotech cam gear
autotech intermediate sprocket
autotech HD springs
lifters
arp head studs (standard or undercut? dunno whats the difference?)
Evolution Tuning Heat Shield 
valve stems
valve guides
headgasket set
I think thats all I need to rebuild my head and finish my aba swap! 



All those items are in stock (as of today) and can seen with pricing on our site at http://www.mjmautohaus.com

_Quote, originally posted by *gabeskillzz05* »_how long does shipping usually take from Texas to PA? say a oilpump...









Usually just a few business days.

_Quote, originally posted by *MikeWire* »_Just wanted to say thanks to MJM. I just ordered:
1 x Coolant/Antifreeze, 6 Litre Kit (OEM G12) (ZVW237G12.4) 
1 x Control Arm Bushings, 4-PC (TT/R32) (8N0407181B.4) 
1 x Ball Joint Set with Hardware, Pair (Both Sides) (1J0407365CMY.SET)
1 x VR6 Clutch with Eurospec G60 Flywheel Kit, 14 lbs (K7003802.ELWG60)
2 x Brake Fluid, Super Blue (1 Liter) (A4212)
1 x Cabin Filter, Fresh Air (Charcoal) (4B0819439CMY) 
1 x Serpentine Belt, With A/C (OEM) (06A260849C) 
For the comments about price, this is my first order from you guys and I chose MJM because of the lower prices, and the combo deals like the clutch kit and the ball joint set with hardware. And free shipping on a lot of that to boot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And, I like the interface. As a web designer (part time) it's pretty much idiot proof and I like the pretty picktars







. 
The shopping cart even remembered what I had put in it when at work, so when I was at home all I had to do was finish up and check out.









We appreciate your order. Let us know of any other way we can better serve you.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Usually just a few business days.
.


LOL


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
All those items are in stock (as of today) and can seen with pricing on our site at http://www.mjmautohaus.com


I couldnt find valve guides on the site. found for vr6 but not for aba.


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (BiH)*

just ordered a set of lifers for my 8 valve. Great prices and FREE shipping! Did i mention i got my parts the next day?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bubbaaa (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

Hello,
I am looking to buy a single lifter.
What would the pricing be on that for a 1997 vw golf mk3 2.0l?


----------



## Golf Houso (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

Hi there, looking to beef up my 2.0L. Looking at a 270' cam, adjustable cam gear, HD springs and lifters, a beefier fuel pressure regulator.
Is the gear on your site only for ABA's? I have a 2.0L 1998 OBII 2e maual golf, will these bits fit?
Cheers.


----------



## Golf Houso (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

It uses hydraulic lifters, with a single valve spring. The 2E was on sale throughout Europe, Asia, the Middle east and Africa.
Thanks anyway, I'll be emailing you with some part numbers and specs soon








Bump for great prices and good sales support


----------



## alloutwar (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I need a piston(if the price is cheap i would like to get all 4)head set with all the gaskets,oil pan gasket,rod bearings.
Im really in need for a piston
1997 jetta 2.0 with a 5 speed transmission


----------



## JBraga (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

Just got my cam and lifters from mjm. Took about a week to ship out..Im guessing the cam wasnt in stock..but took a few days to get to Ontario Canada when it did ship out. Very good packaging too. Best prices Ive seen on lifters too. 
Wish I knew about them earlier.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i dont see it listed on the site but cay you get the forge 004 dual spring bov polished? price?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_i dont see it listed on the site but cay you get the forge 004 dual spring bov polished? price?

??? your PM's are disabled...


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you have any engine rebuild/refresh kits for the AEG bottom end? I have one out of a '99.5 Golf that is in dire need of a rebuild.
I searched and could only find VR6 parts.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (BiH)*

***BOSCH REAR O2 SENSOR FOR AEG ENGINES: $89.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING! CLICK BELOW FOR MORE INFO***


----------



## deeb (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

any good deals of techtonics stuff???
im looking for a cat back for a 2.o mk3 
probably aluminized=more affordable right?


----------



## VWFREAK8V (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Here is a Free Bump for a Great Company! They helped me out with my VR project about a year back! Now I have a new project this year and guess where I will be getting alot of my parts from! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brijetta (Nov 26, 2006)

price on a valve cover gasket and oil pan gasket for 2000 MK4 2.0 to zip code 33064? please email me at [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Brijetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMTuned99.5Golf* »_Do you have any engine rebuild/refresh kits for the AEG bottom end? I have one out of a '99.5 Golf that is in dire need of a rebuild.
I searched and could only find VR6 parts.


Shouldn't be a problem. 
IM sent.

_Quote, originally posted by *deeb* »_any good deals of techtonics stuff???
im looking for a cat back for a 2.o mk3 
probably aluminized=more affordable right?

Sure, I'd like to think we have good deals on TT stuff.
Take a look at our site at http://www.mjmautohaus.com and let us know if you find what you're looking for. If you can't, simply send me an IM here and I'll see what we can do for you. 
Thanks for the inquiry!

_Quote, originally posted by *VWFREAK8V* »_Here is a Free Bump for a Great Company! They helped me out with my VR project about a year back! Now I have a new project this year and guess where I will be getting alot of my parts from! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Brijetta* »_price on a valve cover gasket and oil pan gasket for 2000 MK4 2.0 to zip code 33064? please email me at [email protected] 

http://www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you have any parts for my 2.0l that will make it faster than a turbo VR for less than $100 dollars. Just let me know whats available.


----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (bubbaaa)*

Also I want to be able to beat my friends new Ferrari in a top end street race. My 2.0l it going in an 82 rabbit truck if that helps too. I would also like to run the Bonnivile salt flats next year.


----------



## jettaracer56 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

hey how many clutch kits do you have? mine will be due for one when i swap my tranny


----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! ([email protected])*

Ooooooh I have always wanted one of those light saber kits. Thanks I didn't know you had them in stock.


----------



## kpi103 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! ([email protected])*

Just placed an order for my aba16v. Some of your prices are great (ARP stuff was by far the best prices I found).








Thanks


----------



## jettaracer1989 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

hey hows it going? i have a 95 jetta 2.0 and i doubt im gonna be doing any serious performance mods anytime soon besides an exhaust and intake so i was wondering whats the cheapest clutch kit you could throw at me?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (jettaracer1989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaracer1989* »_hey hows it going? i have a 95 jetta 2.0 and i doubt im gonna be doing any serious performance mods anytime soon besides an exhaust and intake so i was wondering whats the cheapest clutch kit you could throw at me?

The SACHS OEM clutches are on our site at http://www.mjmautohaus.com and aren't too bad on the wallet.


----------



## MyNameIsBrady (Oct 10, 2008)

Picked up some things around christmas for myself. just wanted to say thanks and good pricing and delivery.great seller. props.


----------



## DYINGsucks (Sep 5, 2008)

i just ordered rear brake pads... ill definitely be buying a new clutch from mjm sometime soon


----------



## kukben (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (reynolds9000)*

I have a VW passat 1989 2l (wvwzzz3bzxe006320,Engine output code 92kw ADR),have no A/C to talk about.In fact car Manuf. without A/C.
would like your support in acquiring OEM A/C parts,or try check for me the missing requirements 
and the accompanying costs.
Hope to here from you soon.
Ben


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yall got my hopes up with the 62$ ignition coil, your pic is of a vr6 coil! mine started arcin real bad this weekend


----------



## e-brake (Nov 20, 2008)

I plan on doing a timing belt and cam swap on May 15th. The car is a 2005 mkIV so I really don't think I need a new water pump (car already has a metal impeller).
I have debated buying pullies (getting most bang for the buck). 
Anyway, I'm doing 260 cam and I'll need intake manifold gasket, valve cover gasket (any of these reusable?) cam seal, new belt. Did I miss anything?








Thanks!


_Modified by e-brake at 9:26 AM 4-28-2009_


----------



## e-brake (Nov 20, 2008)

Ordered my cam and basic T-belt kit Friday


----------



## rhadcundell (Apr 28, 2009)

just ordered my wheel bearing =] 16 bucks...for the whole kit.. =]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

**GENUINE OEM RUVILLE LIFTER SET - $59.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PHOTO FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY**


----------



## tremulant66 (Jun 12, 2009)

i'll be ordering some of those ignition wires someday soon hopefully.


----------



## gamefoo21 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you have the downpipe for a 1998 Beetle with the AEG engine and it's a 4-2-1 setup?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (gamefoo21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpi103* »_Just placed an order for my aba16v. Some of your prices are great (ARP stuff was by far the best prices I found).








Thanks

We appreciate your order! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *tremulant66* »_i'll be ordering some of those ignition wires someday soon hopefully.

We're looking forward to serving you!









_Quote, originally posted by *gamefoo21* »_Do you have the downpipe for a 1998 Beetle with the AEG engine and it's a 4-2-1 setup?

Please give us call when you get the chance.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

*~ OEM OIL PAN WINDAGE TRAY WITH GASKET - $44.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PHTO FOR MORE INFO ~*


----------



## stangklick420 (Apr 6, 2009)

how muck for cansiter breather and ignition coil and module and wires?


----------



## MK3FROMKUWAIT (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

can i get the price on mk3 2.0l 8v exhaust manifold headers


----------



## 67vwdub (Jul 17, 2009)

hi i dont see a timing belt kit that comes with a water pump and all the goodies on ur site, i have a 95 jetta gl 2.0 5speed, thanks, nice site by the way


----------



## daughtersjetta01 (Aug 25, 2009)

Can i get a price on low end plugs and wires 99 jetta.2.0l


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (daughtersjetta01)*

*GERMAN (MEYLE) OIL PUMP FOR 2.0L ABA APPLICATIONS - $69.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*


----------



## Divinitous (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks MJM.
Your prices are the best around and I've become accustomed to just going to your site rather than shopping around.


----------



## Lostj (Jun 27, 2009)

i need a quote for a brake booster vacuum line for a 98 gti 2.0 8v. shipped to Miami, FL
Thanks,
-Matt


----------



## WolfGolf (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: (Lostj)*

Do you guys ship to Canada by any chance? Those prices beat anything I can find up here.


----------



## Raz2099 (May 10, 2009)

i got found some p-brake cables (had to get them elsewhere) however i did purchase a shift linkage brushing kit and a gear shift relay rod shaft, but my transaction has been pending for almost 5 days now.


_Modified by Raz2099 at 10:50 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

Also wondering about shipping to Canada. Our bagged milk, your parts?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (WolfGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pedrosan* »_just ordered a set of lifers for my 8 valve. Great prices and FREE shipping! Did i mention i got my parts the next day?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We appreciate the order. Let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.

_Quote, originally posted by *lowbudget* »_Do you have any parts for my 2.0l that will make it faster than a turbo VR for less than $100 dollars. Just let me know whats available.


_Quote, originally posted by *lowbudget* »_Also I want to be able to beat my friends new Ferrari in a top end street race. My 2.0l it going in an 82 rabbit truck if that helps too. I would also like to run the Bonnivile salt flats next year.

Come by the shop on your way home from work tomorrow and we'll show you our light saber modified kits for your Rabbit. 

_Quote, originally posted by *jettaracer56* »_hey how many clutch kits do you have? mine will be due for one when i swap my tranny

If you're asking if we're low on stock, then no, we're fine. Let us know when you're ready and we'll get you taken care of.

_Quote, originally posted by *MyNameIsBrady* »_Picked up some things around christmas for myself. just wanted to say thanks and good pricing and delivery.great seller. props.

We appreciate your business.

_Quote, originally posted by *stangklick420* »_how muck for cansiter breather and ignition coil and module and wires?

http://www.mjmautohaus.com

_Quote, originally posted by *daughtersjetta01* »_Can i get a price on low end plugs and wires 99 jetta.2.0l

http://www.mjmautohaus.com

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGolf* »_Do you guys ship to Canada by any chance? Those prices beat anything I can find up here.

We ship to Canada on a daily basis. Shipping quotes to Steve Nash Land can be seen on our site as you add desired products to your basket!


----------



## Raz2099 (May 10, 2009)

well the rear passenger bearing failed epically and the wheel flew off, but i ordered parts for it from you guys, and they came the next day, with 3-5 day shipping! props to excellent service


----------



## Zero41792 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

You guys need to get turbo kits for the 2.slow...that would be awesome


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*NEED MORE POWER FROM YOUR MK4? CONTACT US THROUGH OUR SITE FOR KINETIC MOTORSPORT SPECIALS!*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenence parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

We'd like to keep this thread free of any discussions about products other than OEM and maintenance parts for your 2.0L, but if you're looking for performance and not maintenance, MJM Autohaus (www.mjmautohaus.com) is certainly the place to check out. As Master Warehouse Distributors for ARP and stocking distributors for *NEUSPEED*, JE Pistons, Kinetic Motorsport, Autotech, and more - we can certainly get you squared away with cams, valve spring kits, cold air intakes, clutches, turbo parts, cylinder heads, exhausts, and more! Check out our website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com or stop by our warehouse and store front in Northeast San Antonio for a tour of our facility and look at tons of watercooled Volkswagen performance parts for your 2.0L Golf, Jetta, Passat, or Beetle!


----------



## Zero41792 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*








I will have to do this in a few months when I go to purchase mine. What kinda deal can you give me? (Kinetic turbo kit for the mk4) I am also looking to purchase an Autotech 260 cam for my mk4 to prep it for the kit. What can you give me on that? I'd be purchasing it in the next few days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Zero41792)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zero41792* »_







I will have to do this in a few months when I go to purchase mine. What kinda deal can you give me? (Kinetic turbo kit for the mk4) I am also looking to purchase an Autotech 260 cam for my mk4 to prep it for the kit. What can you give me on that? I'd be purchasing it in the next few days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Contact us here through the forums when you're ready to pull the trigger on a turbo. The 260s are priced at http://www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## JettaJeremy (Nov 29, 2008)

How much for a crank speed sensor for a mk4


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (JettaJeremy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Divinitous* »_Thanks MJM.
Your prices are the best around and I've become accustomed to just going to your site rather than shopping around.

We appreciate your business, Ryan! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Raz2099* »_well the rear passenger bearing failed epically and the wheel flew off, but i ordered parts for it from you guys, and they came the next day, with 3-5 day shipping! props to excellent service

Glad we could get you squared away!









_Quote, originally posted by *Zero41792* »_You guys need to get turbo kits for the 2.slow...that would be awesome









Check the post below!









_Quote, originally posted by *JettaJeremy* »_How much for a crank speed sensor for a mk4

http://www.mjmautohaus.com (Under Engine Electrical)


----------



## jettaaction (Jun 25, 2002)

Just a heads up, you may want to tell the sales guys that answer the phone about the specials on here. I called up to order the Bosch ignition wire set, and the guy on the phone told me that the special on this thread was no longer active since the thread was 5 years old. I ended ordering through your website and payed $69.95 instead of $59.95 (thats was when vwvortex was down so I couldnt PM you guys).


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

jettaaction said:


> Just a heads up, you may want to tell the sales guys that answer the phone about the specials on here. I called up to order the Bosch ignition wire set, and the guy on the phone told me that the special on this thread was no longer active since the thread was 5 years old. I ended ordering through your website and payed $69.95 instead of $59.95 (thats was when vwvortex was down so I couldnt PM you guys).


He was right. This thread is indeed a few years old and pricing (due to the exchange rate and/or weakness of the dollar versus the euro) does increase from time to time. There is nothing we can do about that. We make every attempt to update threads as much as we can, but as a rule of thumb, we always ask that you use our site to gauge true 'real time' pricing. Regardless, we feel like you'll find our pricing (with free shipping) to be more than fair. "WHOLESALE PRICING TO THE PUBLIC" on OEM and replacement parts for your VW has been our slogan for years. We don't plan on changing that anytime soon. Thanks for the order!


----------



## WulfsbergCabrio (May 2, 2005)

Do you happen to sell fuel injectors for a 96 Cabby 2.0? :thumbup:


----------



## AEGeez (Jun 25, 2004)

*great service*

You provide a great service to VW DIY'ers and we thank you!

For the 'budget' plugs and wires kit for AZG/AVH, which denso plugs are they? Are they iridium/copper/platinum? Have you received any feedback on the performance of the plugs after they were installed?
Thanks! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

WulfsbergCabrio said:


> Do you happen to sell fuel injectors for a 96 Cabby 2.0? :thumbup:


Yes, we do. Check out our site for all the great parts we offer for your car. See HERE for injectors for your ABA.



AEGeez said:


> You provide a great service to VW DIY'ers and we thank you!
> 
> For the 'budget' plugs and wires kit for AZG/AVH, which denso plugs are they? Are they iridium/copper/platinum? Have you received any feedback on the performance of the plugs after they were installed?
> Thanks! :beer:


Thank you. And no, we've had no problems reported to us by anyone running that kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*CLEARANCE (OVER 40% OFF DEALER LIST) ON 2.0L AZG/AVH IGNITION WIRES!*








*THE SALE**:*

Got misfire problems? Your plugs, your *wires*, your ignition coil and anything ignition related is a great place to start when looking for the culprit. For a limited time and until supplies last (13 sets available at time of this post), we'll be offering a savings of over 40% off dealer list price of $115 on the Genuine OEM Volkswagen ignition wire sets for MK4 2.0L Golf/Jetta (AZG and AVH engine codes) for just $64.95 with free shipping.

*APPLICATION GUIDE**:*

* 2001-2006 Golf 2.0L (AZG, AVH)
* 2001-2005 Jetta 2.0L (AZG, AVH)
* 2001-2005 Beetle 2.0L (AZG, AVH)

*HOW TO ORDER**:*

Please your deadmau5 HERE to order direct. All orders will ship within a 1-2 business days.

*CUSTOMER SERVICE**:*

In an effort to give you _the very quickest response with exceptional turnaround time and customer service_ on this special on Genuine OEM Volkswagen ignition wires, we ask that you *PLEASE DO NOT PM HERE THROUGH THE VORTEX* but rather click HERE. Sending a PM only doubles time needed to respond and we want to service you as _quick as possible_ with your inquiries. We will soon be streamlining all of our threads to turn the PM function off and solely respond via email in an effort to provide faster customer service for you guys. Because of the high volume of emails and PM's we get per day combined, we feel like this is the best way to give you the fastest answer your technical inquires, stock level checks, etc. If you have any questions about any products _other than these Genuine OEM ignition wires_, please see our site at www.mjmautohaus.com for pricing or other technical info. You can also email us through the site for a quick response.

*INTERNATIONAL INQUIRIES**:*

* For shipping quotes to Canada, simply add the wires to your basket (with postal code) for shipping rates!

* For shipping quotes to any address outside the US or Canada, click HERE for quotes and policies. 

*ALL IGNITION WIRES WILL ARRIVE IN GENUINE VOLKSWAGEN BOXES - ASSEMBLED IN GERMANY!*


----------



## ELiT3 (May 18, 2011)

when are you getting this clutch and flywheel kit back in stock. (SACHS vr6 clutch with g60 flywheel 22lbs)


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

ELiT3 said:


> when are you getting this clutch and flywheel kit back in stock. (SACHS vr6 clutch with g60 flywheel 22lbs)


I know you emailed us on this, but approximately 2-3 weeks (for those also wondering). Clutches are in stock, though.


----------



## Drumachn (Aug 23, 2012)

Im posting this picture of service costs in my local area (SoCal) to get a better idea on expected costs at a dealer. 

Pretty high costs considering the multitude of DIY opportunities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*IN THE SOUTH OR CENTRAL TEXAS AREA AND NEED YOUR WARES INSTALLED? 

CALL US FOR AN APPOINTMENT TODAY - 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*A SACHS KIT PULLED FROM OUR STOCK THIS MONTH:

OE MANUFACTURER VALEO SUPPLIES MUCH OF THE OE WITH THEIR COMPONENTS!*


----------



## coolalex (Jan 20, 2012)

I didn't know you guys were down in San Antonio or I woulda stopped by when I got outta basic training!:beer:


----------



## bmr034 (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't bother ordering anything from this company. Worst customer service I have ever dealt with. If you want MJM to take your money, then wait 10 days to process your order, go for it! If you want quality customer service, and quick ordering time, I would HIGHLY suggest now ordering from these guys. When I call and ask for the status of my order, I get totally d!ck*d around. Called 3 straight days and have received no important info. Calling to cancel my order today. Cheers :beer:


----------



## Dets97GTI2pointOH (Sep 2, 2006)

Placed and order for a set of ARP head bolts on 5/17 that they said would be in the mail in 1-3 days. Its been 23 days, and they havent even put them in the mail yet!!!!!

Just called to cancel my order, and was told it will take 3 days, before they can start the process of putting funds back on my card!! 

NEVER AGAIN!!!!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

coolalex said:


> I didn't know you guys were down in San Antonio or I woulda stopped by when I got outta basic training!:beer:


 Feel free to stop by anytime and take a look around our facility. Even though this particular thread is for our 2.0L OEM, maintenance and replacement parts, our 5000 sq/ft warehouse here in town stocks performance aftermarket goodies (with over 10,000 watercooled VW parts in stock) from Air Lift, ARP, B&G, Eibach, Forge Motorsport, H&R, Hawk Performance, JE Piston, KONI, Magnaflow, MOMO, NEUSPEED, Prothane, Sparco, StopTech, Valeo and more. We are open from 10AM to 7PM CST M-F (and on weekends by appointment only). Our full contact info is below and walk-ins are always welcome. 

MJM Autohaus 
10740 Hillpoint #4 
San Antonio, TX 78217 

- AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus 

- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) 



bmr034 said:


> Don't bother ordering anything from this company. Worst customer service I have ever dealt with. If you want MJM to take your money, then wait 10 days to process your order, go for it! If you want quality customer service, and quick ordering time, I would HIGHLY suggest now ordering from these guys. When I call and ask for the status of my order, I get totally d!ck*d around. Called 3 straight days and have received no important info. Calling to cancel my order today. Cheers :beer:


 


Dets97GTI2pointOH said:


> Placed and order for a set of ARP head bolts on 5/17 that they said would be in the mail in 1-3 days. Its been 23 days, and they havent even put them in the mail yet!!!!!
> 
> Just called to cancel my order, and was told it will take 3 days, before they can start the process of putting funds back on my card!!
> 
> NEVER AGAIN!!!!


 Hey, guys. Sorry to hear about your inconvenience. We apologize. While we certainly don't want our customers to believe it's "okay" or "acceptable", do know that a short wait (for different reasons) can happen. Please understand that we are a Warehouse Distributor and not a manufacturer. That means that we have shelves and ladders, not lathes and mills. Unfortunately, our hands are often tied when it comes to ship dates and lead times from the manufacturer or supplier. In short; it _does_ happens from time to time in this industry. If this isn't being communicated to you via phone and/or email in an adequate amount time of time from the day the order is placed, then you are right, that needs to be looked into and is not okay with our management here. I will let them know about this today. We appreciate your business (and your patience). Thanks. 

- Leon


----------



## Dets97GTI2pointOH (Sep 2, 2006)

MJM Autohaus said:


> Hey, guys. Sorry to hear about your inconvenience. We apologize. While we certainly don't want our customers to believe it's "okay" or "acceptable", do know that a short wait (for different reasons) can happen. Please understand that we are a Warehouse Distributor and not a manufacturer. That means that we have shelves and ladders, not lathes and mills. Unfortunately, our hands are often tied when it comes to ship dates and lead times from the manufacturer or supplier. In short; it _does_ happens from time to time in this industry. If this isn't being communicated to you via phone and/or email in an adequate amount time of time from the day the order is placed, then you are right, that needs to be looked into and is not okay with our management here. I will let them know about this today. We appreciate your business (and your patience). Thanks.
> 
> - Leon


 How about you put the $$$ back on my credit card for the parts i cancelled last week on June 7th, it is now the 15th, and no $$$. You said 2-3 days, not 2-3 weeks.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We appreciate the orders, guys. For any questions, tech info or customer service, hit us up below and we'll get you taken care of:

- AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus

- WEB: www.mjmautohaus.com

- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:

First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll





Heres what you guys have been telling me since may 20th I believe. Cause ya know orders take almost 3 months to process ya know but dont worry theyll be here shortly!! :screwy:



Mjm sucks threads

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6072115-MJM-Autohaus

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5523200-MJM-Autohaus-thumbdown

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6047889-BE-WARNED-MJM-Autohaus-bashing

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5986702-Last-Time-I-Order-from-MJM-Autohaus

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5945350-MJM-Autohaus-Bad-Experience

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5889334-MJM-autohaus-anyone-else-having-issues

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/375824-MJM-Autohaus-sucks

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?6053840-MJM-Autohaus-sucks-a-fat-one!!!

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/7.../331157-mjm-autohaus-no-endorsement-here.html

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140628


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

mk3alltheway said:


> You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:
> 
> First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll
> 
> ...





MJM Autohaus said:


> We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.



Im really gonna enjoy building my post count destroying you guys. What questions exactly have you answered because in all 47 of your threads that I posted this in you havent answered one question :screwy:


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.


----------

